# Is a professional greens mower worth it?



## Hawaii low mow (Oct 3, 2019)

Aloha gang,

Currently using a 10 blade McClane with a smooth @Reelrollers and I feel that it does a good job.

Will a professional greens mower like John Deere or Toro greensmaster make for a much better cut?

I'll attach some photos to show the quality of cut my Mclane puts out

Mahalo


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

I had a 7 blade McLane with a reel roller attached and felt the same way. Your lawn stripes well and that's what is making you feel that way. I went ahead and bought a 220E and immediately fell in love with it. A short time later I bought a GM 1600. If you wanna step your lawn game up get a greens mower. You won't regret it.


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

I'd recommend do what makes you happy. Will a greens mower cut better? Probably. I'd hold on to your Mclane just in case.

Your yard looks fantastic!


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

BubbaGrumpus said:


> I'd recommend do what makes you happy. Will a greens mower cut better? Probably. I'd hold on to your Mclane just in case.
> 
> Your yard looks fantastic!


+1! Definitely hold on to what you have if you get one. I bought a greens mower too but prefer my tru cut. I almost sold it right after buying the greens mower but decided not to. Really glad I didn't.


----------



## ltsibley (Jul 30, 2019)

bp2878 said:


> BubbaGrumpus said:
> 
> 
> > I'd recommend do what makes you happy. Will a greens mower cut better? Probably. I'd hold on to your Mclane just in case.
> ...


Same here. I have a TruCut and got a GM1000. Was about to sell the TC but decided to use the toro for a bit to see how I liked it. I love it but still use my TruCut...especially if you need to get right up next to fence, house, etc.

I'd say if you find a good deal get a greens mower but also don't necessarily go in to it thinking it'll replace your Mclane.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

A greens mower will stripe better and it can mow lower, other than that I don't think it makes a difference. I couldn't tell the difference in cut quality between my Toro 1600 and my California Trimmer.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

It all depends on how low you want to go. If you want to get it below .5", a greens mower might do better. For 3/4" to 1.5", the McLane will be fine.


----------



## Hawgwild69 (May 1, 2018)

Fantastic lawn! I have a 10 blade McLane with a Reel Roller and a 55 Swardman. The 55 is a lot of fun and very low maintenance and easy to operate. Swardman has a drum roller on the back and a grooved roller on the front so I don't have the multiple striped areas. What you're doing is awesome with your McLane.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

Replacement consumables with a commercial are waaaaaaay cheaper compared to McLane. You can get a bedknife for a Toro for under $100 and a reel under $300. Those McLane parts are $190 and $450 respectively


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

A McLane can work. Provided your lawn is nearly countertop flat. Having a greensmower ironically, allows you to mow lawns that are not countertop flat and condemned to being string trimmed and rotary cut because they are not flat enough for a McLane. Many of the lawns I maintain were rotary cut/string trimmed because they were not flat.


----------



## Hawaii low mow (Oct 3, 2019)

@Greendoc I would say my lawn is pretty flat. About a month ago I leveled with about 5 tons of sand. Took a little bit of sweat but it helped the mower glide across lawn.


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

I don't think it's quality of cut as much as it is quality of machine. A greens mower is a lot better quality.


----------



## dpainter68 (Apr 26, 2017)

I say yes. I was mowing with a Cal Trimmer then got a Toro GM 1000. It's just a whole new level. The biggest difference is how much easier the greens mower is to maintain. Bedknife to reel adjustments are ten times easier and much more precise. HOC is much more precise and you're not held to the preset heights, but it's not as easy to change of course.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I would do what works best for you! Obviously, your lawn is amazing. :thumbup:

For me, I wanted a heavier mower for my zoysia than my Trucut. My Trucut felt like it was always floating across my lawn. Keep in mind, I use a verticutter twice during the season.

Also, the hardened steel reels from greens mowers are going to keep an edge longer with zoysia than a residential mower. My grinding guy for the Trucut was in OKC while a local golf course grinds my greens mowers. Convenience made a huge impact on my decision.

Good luck on your decision!


----------

